# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Co można po kolonoskopii ze znieczuleniem ogólnym???????

## ellsa

Mam takie pytanie. Proszę o informacje, ponieważ nie dostałam ich od lekarza. Dziś miałam o 10:30 kolonoskopię ze znieczuleniem ogólnym, które trwało 15min. Czy to prawda, że 12 godzin nie można pić alkoholu?? I czy jeśli by się tak stało, że wypiłoby się piwo np. po 10 godzinach, to czy coś by się mogło złego wydarzyć??
W trakcie kolonoskopii nie było żadnego cięcia polipów ani niczego innego. Proszę o wszelkie informacje zwrotne.
Dziękuję :Smile:

----------


## AnnMarie

Rozsądne z twojej strony będzie jak po takim znieczuleniu ogólnym będziesz prowadzić oszczędzający tryb życia przez co najmniej 3 doby po zabiegu. Po takim znieczuleniu czasami wystepuja nudnosci i wymioty, wiec tym bardziej powstrzymaj sie od picia alkoholu.

----------


## piratka

Dużo zależy też od tego czy badanie jest wykonanie na znieczuleniu ogólnym czy miejscowym. W moim przypadku, a miałam robioną kolonoskopię prywatnie w centrum medycznym Certus na znieczuleniu ogólnym, lekarz mówił, że po badaniu mogę odżywiać się i powrócić do normalnej aktywności tego samego dnia. Zalecał też, żebym nie prowadziła samochodu. Najlepiej zapytać się swojego lekarza o zalecenia, bo każdy może być w nieco innej sytuacji, albo może okazać się, że coś zdiagnozowano i wtedy konieczna będzie jakaś specjalna dieta. Pozdrawiam

----------


## gosc ale wazny

Witam,
mam umówioną jutro kolanskopię i po niej usg brzucha. Czy te zabiegi się wykluczają?

czy trzeba robić po niż przerwę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! 
Chciałabym się dowiedzieć po jakim czasie od badania kolonoskopowego można spożyć alkohol.
z góry dziękuję za opowiedz  :Smile:

----------


## jozinzbazin

mozna pic aczkolwiek piwo ma duzo gazu i mozesz czuc dyskomfort wiec warto je troche wygazowac albo napic sie wodki

----------


## kokolinek

Witam. Badanie kolonoskopem nalezy do bardzo ciekawych doswiadczen. Nie odczulem zadnego bolu. Mnie sie spodobalo, szkoda tylko ze tak krutko trwa takie badanie. Mam tylko pytanie czy po takim badaniu mozna uprawiac seks analny i czy partner moze skonczyc we mnie bez zabezpieczenia. No i czy mozna w tym dniu wkladac dildo lub korek analny do odbytu?

----------


## Kawka89

Nie radziłabym pić alkoholu :Smile:  ja po kolonoskopii w będzińskim intermedzie i znieczuleniu ogólnym bałam się cokolwiek zjeść, a co dopiero próbować alkohol :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Badanie kolonoskopem nalezy do bardzo ciekawych doswiadczen. Nie odczulem zadnego bolu. Mnie sie spodobalo, szkoda tylko ze tak krutko trwa takie badanie. Mam tylko pytanie czy po takim badaniu mozna uprawiac seks analny i czy partner moze skonczyc we mnie bez zabezpieczenia. No i czy mozna w tym dniu wkladac dildo lub korek analny do odbytu?


Dobre, ale się uśmiałem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Badanie kolonoskopem nalezy do bardzo ciekawych doswiadczen. Nie odczulem zadnego bolu. Mnie sie spodobalo, szkoda tylko ze tak krutko trwa takie badanie. Mam tylko pytanie czy po takim badaniu mozna uprawiac seks analny i czy partner moze skonczyc we mnie bez zabezpieczenia. No i czy mozna w tym dniu wkladac dildo lub korek analny do odbytu?


Tak jak najbardziej wskazane sa tez kulki mocy o wielkosci kuli do kregli a także gromnice oczywiscie jeżeli ktos posiada.Jeżeli chodzi o korek to tylko z wanny lub zlewu.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proponuję do odbytu włożyć granat obronny i poprosić kochanka by sprytnie języczkiem wyciągnął zawleczkę. Gwarantuję rozrywkę na najwyższym, boskim, poziomie!

----------


## bokepfr

terima kasih untuk posting

----------


## bokepfr

artikel bagus

----------

